# Which one, TS-E 17 or TS-E 24?



## Steve Todd (Dec 27, 2012)

I am considering purchasing either the TS-E 17 or the TS-E 24 II, for use on my 1DX and 1D4 bodies. I have two, wide zooms right now, an EF 20-35 and a EF 24-105. However, I would like a T&S to streighten things out! Any input from users of both would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Todd (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks PBD, that is exactly the kind of info I was hoping for when I wrote the post! I have had my eye on the 24 for many years, now that it has been updated, it looks like it might be the one for me. However, when I saw shots taken with the 17, on the CPN Europe site, it really got my attention...thus the post on which one to choose! Thanks again for the insight!


----------



## Steve Todd (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks agin for all of your help! Just ordered the 24 from B&H...got the rebated price and free upgrade to three-day shipping. Take care and Happy New Year/shooting!


----------

